# rambling idea... oppinions please



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok so i am sitting around thinking of making an external canister like filter and after checking out around a million ideas i think i may gave come up with one that will serve two primary purposes.. so i will out line it for you and please leave me your ideas as right now it is all just a rambling thought...
first supplies
some hoses probably the size used on gravel vacs. 
a power head
a water tight canister (lock lid type found at wal-mart, target etc..)
gravel
ceramic noodles
filter fluff (you know the cotton like stuff)
a mesh or stocking
a gravel vac
and silicone #1

ok so cut the canister and silicone the hoses in place one runs to the bottom (out from tank into canister)
the other just about an inch or so from the top (out to tank)
power head in tank line running to filter
line from filter to tank and small holes put in to act like a spray bar (great agitation)
now when running you can hook up gravel vac to power head and vac into canister
the idea being to perhaps reduce water changes and simply top off what evaporates.

now would this work i do weekly water changes so its not like i am not caring for my tank i am just thinking os a creative way to make the process a little easier once everything is on place..

ideas thoughts comments.....?????8):|


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

if you have a solid set of directions please post because i much prefer paying 40 dollars for a DIY canister than 150 for a brand name one


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

here is a real simple one that you can tailor to what u need. sounds like things would work,hiwvere u need tem w/c no way around it. the fish need freshwater which reminds me today i do a w/c YAY


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah i figured on the W/C but a man can hope right? LOL.... ok so between the one here and the PM that i checked out ( which is very cool btw money) i think i have a game plan.. any othe rsuggestions are always welcom i love to check out DIY plans and try to tweek them some how so post away folks..... once i get a good solid plan and of course the parts i will take tons of pix and set up directions and such as i make it.....


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

This is going to be a fun project, lately ive been waffling between coming up with a complete DIY c02 system but thats for another day,


----------

